# Best android bible app



## jambo (Jul 16, 2014)

My mobile phone was away getting repaired and it came back with the memory wiped including all apps I had downloaded. Before it was repaired I was using the Bible Gateway app for my Android phone. Bible Gateway is great on the iPad but I found it was always crashing on the Android. 

If you are an Android user, what bible app do you use and would you recommend it?


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2014)

CadreBible is great. Allows you to view several commentaries (including Matthew Henry) and the Bible in one view. Only some translations are free, but it is the ones I use.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2014)

Olive Tree is my go to Bible App for portable devices.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 16, 2014)

On my Kindle I have enjoyed the "And Bible" app.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 17, 2014)

I use two, the And Bible and My Sword. The And Bible is a bit more complicated for my purposes but it does have Calvin's Commentaries on it. The My Sword app is easier to use and cut and paste. I mostly use E-sword on my Ipad.


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 17, 2014)

I use Bible Lexicon app. Its English selection is limited, but it does have the best (FREE) pointed BHS that I know of .

(Plus Aleppo and Leningradensis. And the Textus Receptus, LXX, and SBL. And Strong's and BDB lexicon.)

It's probably best on a tablet or larger phone.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 17, 2014)

I've not heard of Bible Lexicon before...gonna check that one out!


----------



## Angela A (Jul 17, 2014)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I use two, the And Bible and My Sword. The And Bible is a bit more complicated for my purposes but it does have Calvin's Commentaries on it. The My Sword app is easier to use and cut and paste. I mostly use E-sword on my Ipad.


Those are the ones I use too! I prefer my sword


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 17, 2014)

And Bible and MySword have the most free resources available by far, I think. (Think of e-Sword or Online Bible for Android and you'll get the idea.) But neither are as user friendly as Olive Tree, Cadre Bible, Pocket Bible (Laridian) Tecarta and maybe a few others, not to mention Logos. All those I just named have a handful of free resources but you have to pay for many public domain resources that are free with And Bible and MySword. And Bible also has the ESV if you use that.

One that I used to look up things quickly on BlackBerry (I think) and now on Android is called Quick Bible. It is just what it says it is-a Bible (mostly public domain ones) and a program that operates very quickly. (By contrast, for all its merits, I've always found Olive Tree to be quite slow). If I want to look up something quickly I open that ome as often as any other. Part of that is because the same developer has a "Morning and Evening" app and the scripture links open in that app.

The difference between all of these and Bible Gateway is that the latter only works if you are online whereas you download files with the others (thus taking up more space on your phone, and some take up more space than others) and it works offline. There is an app called Live Bible that works offline and pulls material from Bible Gateway. I haven't played around with it much but I don't think you can download everything. 

Another one that works mainly online that a lot of people like is YouVersion.

If you are a Piper fan, Cross Connect Bible links a lot (all?) of his sermons to the appropriate passages.


----------



## jambo (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your contributions they have all been helpful. Was just looking for an app with the bible on its own without the extras. Plenty to think about.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 1, 2014)

jambo said:


> Thanks everyone for all your contributions they have all been helpful. Was just looking for an app with the bible on its own without the extras. Plenty to think about.



I recommend downloading at least one Bible app that is fully functional offline. Unless you pay you won't have access to all of the versions that are on Bible Gateway. But all of them will have the KJV and some will have the ESV and maybe a few other modern translations freely available.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Aug 2, 2014)

When I used an Android phone (almost a year ago since I got my iPhone), I used this Bible app simply called Bible from LifeChurch.tv (it's available for iPhone as well). It has a variety of versions and also allows for daily Bible reading plans as well as lots of other features.


----------



## Logan (Aug 2, 2014)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I use two, the And Bible and My Sword. The And Bible is a bit more complicated for my purposes but it does have Calvin's Commentaries on it. The My Sword app is easier to use and cut and paste. I mostly use E-sword on my Ipad.



I was able to load Calvin's Commentaries on to MySword. I had to do it manually though, if I recollect. Great program.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 2, 2014)

How does the Logos app compare?


----------



## gkterry (Aug 5, 2014)

Logos is pretty decent and I would recommend it if you have a Logos library. Probably my favorite would be Olive Tree. It is very good and there are a significant number of free resources available for it too. By and large their prices are usually the best for purchased modules.


----------

